# Wireless card errors

## Ruslan

Hi all!

I'm installing Gentoo on my laptop with a wireless card and in the process of downloading stuff (rsync, emerge) about every minute or too I get error message like this:

 *Quote:*   

> eth1: Error -110 writing packet header to BAP (this lines repeates 3-7 times)
> 
> eth1:Tx error, status 4 (FID=00AF)
> 
> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
> ...

 

after repeating all of the above for half a dozen times it'll sit idle for a moment and than jump back to life downloading stuff.

Any ideas as what's causing this and how to fix it?

Also are there anyone who's using kernel modules instead of pcmcia-cs ones and how the instructions differ from pcmcia-cs?

Thanx,

Ruslan

----------

## rhacer

I had this problem too.

I have an SMC wireless card, and the Gentoo ISO and the newest pcmcia_cs want to use it as an orinoco card. I have used this card as a wvlan_cs card since I bought it and had few if any problems. But I thought that the software must be smarter than me, so I stuck with the orinoco card.

I managed to get everything built despite all the errors, but when I took my notebook to work, I brought down the wireless LAN somehow. I switched back to wvlan_cs and all has worked well for me since then.

----------

## Ruslan

Hey, you might be right - pcmcia-cs does use orinoco and orinoco_cs drivers for this card. Well, I guess I'll have to go and edit config files in pcmcia directory than. 

In the mean time let me ask you this - I've heard that wvlan_cs is being replaced by wavelan_cs. Have you tried it too?

By the way, thank you for your info!

 :Smile: 

----------

## Guest

I haven't tried the wavelan_cs, though I might be willing to. Quite frankly I don't pay attention to PCMCIA stuff as long as it isn't causing me any pain, so I don't stay up on it at all.

----------

## Ruslan

Well, guess what... It does not work!    :Mad: 

I've tried both wvlan_cs and wavelan_cs and both report the same error during start up:

 *Quote:*   

> unable to get dev info on socket 0: resource temporarily unavailable.

 

No luck with this wireless stuff under Gentoo for me...

----------

